# de rosa 838=ribble stealth/xpace 838???



## dayshay

Hi, i would like to know if anybody here can tell me the differences between:

1)the De Rosa 838 (::: De Rosa ::: R838)

2)the Ribble Stealth (Ribble Stealth Carbon Road Frame)

3).and the Xpace 838? (XPACE >> Products >> Framesets)

I have had many De Rosas, starting with my first in 1984 and have been a loyal fan and owner/rider of many of them ever since then, so no disrespect coming from here, just a question....
It is my understanding that all three of the aforementioned frames come from the same manufacturor (Xpace, listed above), and then are re-labeled, which is great! Now more people can enjoy the pleasure of riding a de rosa at a far less starting point. So, other than the paint/decals, are these really the same frames, or is Xpace an Asian replica factory producing clones of the De Rosa using inferior carbon fiber, etc. 
How does this work? I have read so many different itterations on the net, I would like the full undisclosed story....are all three frames listed above exactly the same, except for name? Or are they all using different carbon fiber? What really are the differences, besides price and labels/paint job? Because all 3 frames when bare look identical.

Part 2 of that question: What would really be the differences in ride between the 838 and Protos or King 3 RS? I understand that at this price point you are getting a frame that is made in house with the finest material and internal cables, etc, but really, how does it feel different when riding? Bottom bracket thatt much stiffer? The finer carbon fiber soak up bumps in road just That much better and climbing and descending steep mountains much more refined and responsive? Please enlighten me! 
Thanks!!


----------



## zacolnago

I'm not sure if X-Space is the manufacturer of the De Rosa frame, but I know that Swift also used the 838 for one of their models. BikeRadar had a write up about them recently:

Swift Carbon: Inside A High-end Chinese Bike Factory - BikeRadar

Heres a pic of the frame:


----------



## enac

What's the difference? Paint, logo, and price.


----------



## merckxman

XPACE made the 848 for sure, see:
ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: New De Rosa Model for 2011: R848 or "Vega"


----------

